# 240 brake adjustment



## rousch99 (Apr 22, 2011)

cant seem to figure how to adjust brakes on jd 240. no threaded rods any where. Im waiting for new carb to come in so i decided to check everything else over while tractor is in neutral you push brake pedal on right and it wont even pull lever on side of trans for brakes some say pedal on left is clutch/brake but this dont stop it either


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Probably needs new brakes I'll bet. Not for certain on this, but I bet you can't adjust the brakes on those.


----------



## rousch99 (Apr 22, 2011)

*brakes*

torn it all down brakes were just rusted open i cleaned oiled pivot point all good now last owner left tractor outside for years


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Right on! Sounds like you're getting it back in shape. It's amazing what a bit of oil can do huh?


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Tractors are tough, but left out side without cover is a no no


----------



## rousch99 (Apr 22, 2011)

this sat oit for years had to replace carb and fuel lines and jbweld gas tank had hole in top years to rain bugs dirt runied fuel system.


----------

